# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  بحث حول موضوع جريمة القرصنة البحرية

## انور 2010

انا بصدد القيام برسالة ماجستار حول جريمة القرصنة البحرية ولكنني  اعاني قلة المراجع فمن بامكانه المساعدة على مستوى توفير بعض المراجع او اقتراح بعض المخططات اكون له من الشاكرين



 :G:

----------


## سعد سعد سعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
يوجد هناك كتاب قيم جدا وهو بعنوان 
"أعمال القرصنة قبالة السواحل الصومالية وأجراءات مكافحتها ،في ضوء القواعد والقوانين الدولية وقرارات مجلس الامن "  طبعة أولى 2010  
لي :د.عادل عبداللة المسدي 
أستاذ القانون الدولي العام المساعد -جامعة بني سويف 
دار النشر -دار النهضة العربية - 22 عبدالخالق ثروت -القاهره

----------


## انور 2010

شكرا لك عل المساعد و لكن كيف يمكن الحصول عليه فانا في تونس ارجو المساعدة ممن لديه نسخة من هذا الكتاب و شكرا

----------

